# Your username and how it came to be?



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd love to hear the background on what your username stands for or the significance of it. 

Mine is simple..this is Jack. He smiles because he was saved, one morning away from the doggie gas chamber in Holmes Co, Ohio. :sing: He makes my heart happy.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Kasilof Alaska is my home.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine is from a Fairy Tale, "The Wild Swans", I got as a 10 yr old. A young girl has to save her brothers from a witch who turns them into Swans. She has to spin nettles and knit them sweaters.....I had a "difficult" childhood, the 7thswan is my Brother whom I tryed to save. If you could see my avatar it is of a girl (with a bird on her sholder) and a swan, both crying.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I remember that story....I went through a swan period where I read everything that had to do with swans...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

There was just something about the way she sang this song that made me fall in love with it. Huckleberry Friend - a boyhood friend you used to go berry picking with.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36x-s2X2DZs[/ame]


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Mine is what my dad called me when I was little - before Little House on the Prairie was a TV show.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My last name starts with a D. My dad and my brother an I used to own a welding a fabrication shop. Hence the name TripleD....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TripleD said:


> My last name starts with a D. My dad and my brother an I used to own a welding a fabrication shop. Hence the name TripleD....


, double D is bad enough, I'm happy to hear, oh never mind.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We had nearly all our trees decimated by inch worms, got it under control with "trichogramma" wasps...so, I AM the "Tricky Grama"!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I spent many years of my life on a cattle ranch. We used to call for tractor trailers (Possum Bellys or Pots) to come pick up our calves when it was sale time. I have loaded many onto a "Possum Belly". My belly does not hang that low, and it not that big either. Here is a link below for Possum Belly Pics
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3413137&dlr=1&pcid=2000860200


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We decided we want to homestead and found a gorgeous property full that was full of trees. We had planned on purchasing the land and selling off the trees to pay the note. 

Sadly it didn't pan out and thus we are still stuck here in town on 1/10th acre.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Possum Belly said:


> I spent many years of my life on a cattle ranch. We used to call for tractor trailers (Possum Bellys or Pots) to come pick up our calves when it was sale time. I have loaded many onto a "Possum Belly". My belly does not hang that low, and it not that big either.


Triple Deck Pots, i got'cha


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

My name is just my name. Although I go by Terri, there are ALOT of Terri's here.......so since my Aunt and few cousins always call me TerriLynn.....I tried that one and it was available!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Last name ramsey; friends call me Rambo for short. Most of the time the handle Rambo has already been used so I came up with this one several years ago .


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Bret--simple, direct, real. I have to account for all the crap I say and write.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Possum Belly said:


> I spent many years of my life on a cattle ranch. We used to call for tractor trailers (Possum Bellys or Pots) to come pick up our calves when it was sale time. I have loaded many onto a "Possum Belly". My belly does not hang that low, and it not that big either. Here is a link below for Possum Belly Pics
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3413137&dlr=1&pcid=2000860200


And here I thought is was because you were so slick.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

My screen name is an effort at mis-direction. In truth, my name is Cheryl, living in North Carolina. Take that, NSA!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Wolf mom - self explanatory


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

First name Raymie middle name Jayne


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My first rebuild was a '65 Mustang - the original Ponycar. My friends all called me Pony, and I like it, so...


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

I had the latest issue of "Rifleman" magazine on the table featuring an article about one of my favorite things so...


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

I had an issue of "rifleman" magazine on the table and it featured an article about one of my favorite things - smallbore files.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mnn2501=
mnn = my first initial and my DW's first initial = M&N

2501 = the address where we were living when I first signed up


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

_Once upon a time_, in a usenet group long long ago, there was a post by a rather strident fellow who took offense to the idea that a coffee substitute could be made by roasting chickpeas. His extreme intractable viewpoint demanded a response, and thus Harry Chickpea was born, with powers far beyond the common chickpea; the ability to jump on keyboard keys and tap out messages, to out-extreme the most extreme, to bring humor into subjects, and sneak byte sized bits of education and common sense into the soup of the internet.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

rosemama - Used to own a rose nursery


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> My screen name is an effort at mis-direction. In truth, my name is Cheryl, living in North Carolina. Take that, NSA![/QUOTE}


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

It is a nickname one of my grandparents started, most of the older adults in the family picked it up, so it stuck.:spinsmiley:


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

When I was born I had a cousin who couldn't pronounce my name, so she called me "Fer Fer". So several of my aunts started calling me "Ferf" for short.

As an adult, being a computer geek and female was pretty rare in my circle of nerd friends... so I was referred to as "the Princess". Thus, PrincessFerf.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great stories


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine goes back to the CB days of the 70's. 'Arabian Knight' That was my 'Handle'.
I owned and trained and showed Arabian Horses. 
That was her at a show, and the other 4 is that same Arabian filly at 7 months old in the house. So yes I have been doing this in the house thing with horses for many years now. LOL

And BTW those 4 pics were printed in a national Arabian horse magazine. The Arabian Horse.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

That's a very nice mare


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank You. She sure was. Even my Quarter Horse friends liked her. LOL


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I ride a Harley


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow, I feel so uncreative. My username is like, my name.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

When I first found HT we were going through a drought. I was praying for rain, a light one that wouldn't damage the land but restore it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Arabian Knight, where's the pic of you w/pony in the back seat!!!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The village I live in is Grand Cane..when we were building and coming out here I would always say...ain't life grand in Grand Cane..still feel like life is grand


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Arabian Knight, where's the pic of you w/pony in the back seat!!!


 That middle picture was printed in the companies newsletter for the company I worked for.
I thought that was so neat that a company of just under 10K employees in 3 States would interview me and then do a full page article, and have the write up in their companies newsletter. How neat is that?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

MZ are my initials and garden comes from when I first started a veggie garden and fell in love with growing my own stuff.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

son and I share same first name,hence big&little jon


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

My usernames always begin with "Johnny" and although I prefer those green and yellow tractors "Johnny" is not necessarily referring to tractors. (However on ebay I am "Johnnygreentractors")

My dad was a small residential contractor and earlier in my life I worked for him (but we did not get along). He had an older man who picked on me referring to me as "the bosses son" and then started calling me "Johnny Dolittle". I usually am an aggressive worker but when my dad would make me angry I would slow down (which would make him angry)... and then the guys would call me "Dolittle"

Dolittle is not a very good username for a man on a homesteading site .... I guess I was not thinking when I picked it

If I were to pick a username today for HT it would probably be "John Dear"


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I love the fact that here I can be known as Scott, which is my name, and not by the excruciating real-life nickname that has dogged me since junior high and which none of you will EVER KNOW.

And I really like knowing where other posters are. It makes them seem less abstract and gives me the beginning of a frame of reference for them. So when I registered I made sure to put my location right in my username, so you all would have the beginning of a frame of reference for me.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been learning Plains Indian sign language and needed a name I could sign. My real middle name has something to do with black birds, my last has to do with ostriches and both have black feathers on them. And no, I'm not enough American Indian to be counted as one.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

When I finally realized I am a person that likes to start things and get them going, more than I like to finish them. Oh, I get things done also, but would much prefer to do the planning and start of things, then hand it off to someone else. Thus TheStartUpMan


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

It's what people call me when they are trying to be cute and original. I find it neither cute or original. It's short for gwendolyn.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

My username is what I use and am known by on 99% of the forums I'm on. I've been using it since the late 90's (although it seems some kiddies like to use the same name on video games/gaming forums, which I don't play/frequent).


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> My screen name is an effort at mis-direction. In truth, my name is Cheryl, living in North Carolina. Take that, NSA!


+ + + + + + + + +
But a girl named Tom??? No way . . .:umno:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

My initials are DZ, and I get vertigo attacks due to an inner ear disorder-Meniere's disease. It's not far from DZ to Dizzy and when you add the vertigo attacks, it makes sense.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> The village I live in is Grand Cane..when we were building and coming out here I would always say...ain't life grand in Grand Cane..still feel like life is grand


And its GRAND to see you posting!
How ya doin'?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> That middle picture was printed in the companies newsletter for the company I worked for.
> I thought that was so neat that a company of just under 10K employees in 3 States would interview me and then do a full page article, and have the write up in their companies newsletter. How neat is that?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Dh and I have a hobby shop repairing snowmobiles. On some sites, he uses snowman hence the snowlady. I also love the winter.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Batt is the name of our steadfast, solid, loving, guardian Great Pyrenees shown in my avatar. He is such a big mean dog he has a little black goat standing on top of him. He is just fine with that, but don't even think of hurting that goat. I hope to be able to live up to his standards.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

It's the name of our farm basically, with 'er' added onto the end of it and our farm isn't bad land, it's just a combination of DH and my initials. We could have kept the farm's original name which was taken from the name of the creek that borders it but we decided to personalize things a bit, thus, badland/badlander came to be


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Riverdale is my zip code


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Riverdale said:


> Riverdale is my zip code


It reminds me of my old Archie comics!


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I live in the great state of Jefferson. Also have been the Sec of Defense for almost 50 years.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

That's the 'real' Tiempo on the left, my chestnut half Colombian, half Puerto Rican Paso Fino gelding.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine is just my name...John Tyler Brandt...I've always gone by JT as there were other John Tylers in the family when I was a kid. The name goes back to Judge/Governor/Speaker John Tyler, a close friend of the family and father of the tenth president of the United States, also named John Tyler.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I have no imagination. Guess.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

My Beloved is MJ on line and I am or try to be a lady.
I belong to him so... MJsLady.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I found HT while my daughter was a little bitty thing. We spent many an hour siting together on the couch until wee hours of the morning as she didn't sleep without being attached to me and I was too scared to co-sleep - so I just didn't sleep. Her name is Paisley.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I used to have a little gig on the side making twig trellises and furniture. My business name was Willowgirl.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I used to be married...now I am not.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> I used to have a little gig on the side making twig trellises and furniture. My business name was Willowgirl.


Oooh, would love to see that.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I moved to an area that used to be a town called New Liberty in 2004. There is no town of that name here now. That's when I started doing some of the social media sights. Needed a user name, hence Libertygirl. 

Been fun reading all of these, since I have often wondered the reasoning behind some of the names.

OT...that's a great tactic! :hysterical:


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Because I am a wild woman.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

my husband use to race stock cars, and that was the name of his car....


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Got it in the army in the late 60's


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Because I'm from the Cornhusker State


----------



## potatoguru (May 6, 2013)

cause i like taters


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ozarks Tom said:


> My screen name is an effort at mis-direction. In truth, my name is Cheryl, living in North Carolina. Take that, NSA!


Does Kathleen know about this??? :shocked:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm really enjoying this thread. I've not kept up too very much on here the past few years, since we actually got out onto our own 'steads, so it's nice to see where some of the new-to-me folks are coming from. Well, at least the origin of their names.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

During the World War years, "plowjockey", was a derogatory term, used by U.S. Servicemen, from the big cities, towards, their "less sophisticated" rural comrades.

My awesome DD (a WWII veteran himself), who owned a gas station, used the term, for those who wore white socks, with black work shoes - which he wore every day, of his adult life.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My Name is Tom*, and I Live in a Township*


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Mr. Jim who lives in Michigan

rather complicated..........


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

notwyse said:


> I used to be married...now I am not.


I used to be single.... now I am not.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I spent 15 years in the Army, working with the 4.2 inch mortar. In the Army, our weapon system and the people who work with it are called fourdeuces. :cowboy:Oops, just remembered, we WERE called fourdeuces. The weapon system has been pretty much retired. It was used in the Army from around WWI to the 1990s.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

These are all interesting...some I had guessed closely, others I was waaaay off.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Play off our last name


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

My name, rick paul, is my first an middle name,..................


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm the owner of the Rabbit Geek website
http://www.rabbitgeek.com

I first gravitated to HT because of the livestock forums.

Have a good day!


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

My name is Seth. Seth


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine is what my mother always called me when I was a kid. She died 2 months before I made my name. It's the first thing I thought of and just went with it.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Mush Creek is a local creek, and several of the roads around here are named for it. Some day, I'm going to fix up an old truck, put a sign on it that says 'Mush Creek Turnip Farm', and then charge people a buck to fall off of it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Seth said:


> My name is Seth. Seth


+ + + + + + + 
Expain again in more detail; (10) words or more should do.


----------



## chestnut (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm a tree nut and the American chestnut is my favorite. Can't wait till the blight resistant ones are ready for sale.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I am Tiff and Zack's mom.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Chesnut, you might want to check out Oikos Nursery sp? in Michigan. I don't believe it is the true original chesnut but a hybrid.


----------



## supernovae (Jul 14, 2014)

I love astronomy and astrophysics.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

When I got into the antique (junk) business, my Mother-in-law named me. Had it on the front of my truck for many years.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Gun Monkey is slang for a military / LE gunsmith - like gun plumber.
I do it and instruct it internationally - INTL


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

.Way back When I joined a sort of Re-enactment Group, as it was getting started.
And my name is John. Later a couple other guys named "John" joined the group. One was a tall fellow, about 6'6". So he was "Big John" and the other was only about 5 feet tall. So of course he was "Little John".
Being just 6' even and the oldest "John" in the group...Naturally I became "Old John".
And, now at 74 years old...I still am. It works for me.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wonder if we're allowed to have single character usernames. Like ? or ! or *. Somehow I think the answer would be no...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The emoticon * has a particular meaning you might not want...


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Some folks been puttin down my Ozarks, saying they aren't even real mountains. So Fake Mountain Man was born.

Http://fakemountainman.blogspot.com


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Took this name after the brand name of my mandolin musical instrument. I had originally chosen a more appropriate name for a gal in Florida, but it had already been taken. Not to be confused with the name of a city far from Florida !


----------

